# Anything Re: IVERSON



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

AI for Cassell, Mobley, TThomas..
Rashard Lewis for Maggette, Korolev and Rebraca...

I would do all this right now.
make the line up look like..
Livvy, AI, Rashard, Brand and Kaman. bench...QRoss, Singleton, PDavis, AWill, DEwing#23, find Sofo and fly him here, get fillers to sit on the bench.
phew..
in my dreams.

This is fun.
Just hope the Clips don't get bombed again tonight with all this side talk.

and the parade continues until December 15th when all those new contracts can be traded.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Trade Parade*

utah? yeah, we'll probably get bombed...at least it's at home, maybe we have a chance...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Any and all things relating to Iverson*

Too many threads about the same thing, and it would be too confusing to combine them. So im closing the others. We can continue the talk from the other threads, or speculation here. News stories can go here too.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

Just wondering how cassell and iverson would co exist if livingston is traded. That would be an interesting duo. Not sure how it would work if/when theyre on the court at the same time. 

Wonder if clippers would consider trading cassell as part of the iverson deal....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

Cassell & Iverson are both at the point in their careers where they're most interested in winning a title over anything else. They'll find a way to get along fine.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

man whats this i read everywhere about the Clippers not wanting to include Livingston in any deal, but then i hear *reliable source?haha* Woody paige on Around the Horn say that the Clippers have said their only unmovable piece is Elton???? (by the way thats how it should be )

man can this thing just happen or what so every team in the midst of the rumors can move on geesh,....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*



> Sam Cassel, Corey Maggette, and Korolev are not playing. They're being held back for the trade that will be announced tomorrow. Comes just as Dunleavy's extension's being signed. They were testing Livingston out the last few weeks to see if he could take the reigns and he can so they're going to give up Maggz who wants out and Cassel who wants to be the man on the team.


Got that from elsewhere, seems interesting and for some reason I believe it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

So much for Cassell becoming the Clippers coach after his contract is up.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*



qross1fan said:


> Got that from elsewhere, seems interesting and for some reason I believe it.


taht would be a fantastic scenario. if not livingston, then cassell + korolev. do the salaries add up tho? god i hope we pull the trigger


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

Korolev hasnt played the entire year, i dont think we can take him not playing as meaning something. And didnt someone else say they saw maggs and cassel get injured?

Also, i thought cassell cant be traded until friday. Its thursday? Cassell wants to be the man on the team? What?

Hey, we could see a trade go down involving those guys, but that quote seems fishy. 

What ONE TRADE would you guys like to see happen involving AI? One that would be justifiable by both sides? This is the one id like:

Maggette, Mobley, Cassell for

AI, Korver

Clippers do it because, If they keep livvy, and are getting AI, cassell would seem to be the odd guy out. AI is a no brainer as to why youd want him. Korver can shoot more three pointers easily than maggette/mobley combined. 

Sixers do it because: They get two expiring contracts after next season in cassell and maggette. Maggette/mobley/Cassell might be able to put up the same points in philly as AI/Korver. Cassell brings leadership..mobley local guy? Maggette could teach AI2 a thing or two.


----------



## myGod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Trade Parade*

so someone told me denver is getting AI for nene, J.R. Smith and najera. and picks?

:rumor:?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Trade Parade*

From what my sources are telling me, AI is headed to Denver in a three way trade between Philly, Denver and Portland. Nene would head to Portland and Joe Smith, Jamal Maglorie and their expiring contracts are on their way to Philly.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Trade Parade*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> From what my sources are telling me, AI is headed to Denver in a three way trade between Philly, Denver and Portland. Nene would head to Portland and Joe Smith, Jamal Maglorie and their expiring contracts are on their way to Philly.


Wow, Phila really got a horrible deal if that's true, but then again, I hear it's pure speculation unless Denver was to also involve JR Smith and/or Dre Miller


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Trade Parade*

Philly would do that purely for cap relief.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*



> Maggette, Mobley, Cassell for
> 
> AI, Korver


Don't see why Philly should take this... Foye or what ever package the Celtics let go would be better for them. There has to at least be a first round pick in there, and maybe Korolev has a little value too.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

First rounder could be included. But that trade is way better than some of the others ive heard lately for the sixers. They dont get the cap releif this year, but they get it next year, and in the meantime, they get three guys who between them could/do average around 45-50 points a game..


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

Trade was rejected by 76'ers, today..


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Any and all things Re: IVERSON*

An answer is out there for L.A.
December 14 2006


For a moment I thought the Clippers actually did the right thing and acquired Allen Iverson.

Before Wednesday's game against the Utah Jazz, the Clippers passed out a press release and threw together a news conference. Were rumors and speculation about to become reality?

Nope. Turns out the news was about Coach Mike Dunleavy's contract extension. That's fine and all, but it doesn't make the Clippers a better team.

The Clippers need something, because the promise of last season has turned into the blandness of the previous years. Wednesday's loss to Utah was the Clippers' third defeat in four games and left them a game below .500. For whatever reason (and yes, injuries are part of the story), what they have ain't working.

In the waning minutes, the call went out from the crowd: "I-ver-son, I-ver-son."

The people have spoken, and they have it right.

Iverson would give defenses fits trying to cover both him and Elton Brand. He'd create one-man fastbreaks. And he'd instantly make the team more marketable.

There's no way the Clippers could miss, even if they had to include Shaun Livingston alongside the obligatory Corey Maggette (who is, like, so outta here). The Clippers would have the advantage of what I call the headline rule. It's real simple to figure out trades in the NBA: the team that gets the guy whose name is in the headline got the better of the deal. "Chamberlain traded to Lakers." "Abdul-Jabbar traded to Lakers." "Barkley traded to Suns." "Shaq traded to Heat." The results keep turning out the same, in favor of the team with the superstar.

"Iverson traded to Clippers."

It would instantly become the biggest story of the young NBA season. Well, second biggest, after the new ball fiasco.

And the Clippers would have the firepower to become NBA Finals contestants.

While he sits in purgatory, exiled from the Philadelphia 76ers, he still holds the NBA's best scoring average with 31.2 points per game.

The folks at Elias Sports Bureau had an interesting statistic: Iverson has more fastbreak points than any player over the last 10 years. Second-place Ray Allen is more than 1,000 points behind. This year's Clippers happen to be next to last in the league in fastbreak points per game, with 6.3.

And Iverson's high-speed style and roughneck attitude make him hugely popular. Not only does the hip-hop set love him, I even saw a life-sized cardboard cutout of Iverson in Germany this summer. Of course his defiant attitude hasn't made him a hit with 76ers coaches or management. His latest transgression involved him skipping a team bowling event with season-ticket holders. Quick question: are the Clippers trying to get to the NBA Finals or join the PBA Tour?

Yes, Iverson might stay a little too long at the club Mood one night and miss a shootaround the next morning. He'll also probably go for 35 points in the next game.

The Clippers have enough professionals that Iverson's bad habits won't spread. Do you really think Iverson is going to affect the way Brand prepares for work?

The Clippers aren't overly concerned with these issues, either. They want Iverson. The sense I got from them Wednesday was that they'd prefer to wait for the 76ers to get more desperate and lower their asking price.

The Clippers could have had Iverson last Friday if they 'had been willing to give up Livingston. No other package I've seen would give the 76ers an equal combination of useful players and salary cap-friendly contracts.

But the Clippers are reluctant to give up on Livingston.

I should show them the old Slam magazine with Livingston, Sebastian Telfair and Dwight Howard on the cover I came across Wednesday morning. All three players went from high school to the NBA in 2004. Now, in the third year of their careers, the Orlando Magic isn't waiting on Howard. He's here. The only "developing" he has to do is to go from star to absolutely unstoppable force.

Meanwhile, Livingston has regressed from the promise he showed in last spring's playoffs. Dunleavy wants to give him the reins, and Livingston still plays like a timid deer at times.

Yes, Livingston is 10 years younger, seven inches taller and about $14 million a year cheaper than Iverson. But Livingston can't get you 30-plus points. (And for all of his passing skills, he has yet to match Iverson's average of 7.3 assists.)

Losing him would make the Clippers weaker defensively. Either Iverson or Sam Cassell would have to adjust to bringing the ball up the court more.

Quinton Ross and Chris Kaman would just have to play defense and rebound. A couple of scoring threats would suffice if everyone else dedicated himself to his role.

"Worked for us," said Utah's Derek Fisher, thinking back to his days with the Lakers. "We got some jewelry out of it."

If I were a general manager, I'd want Livingston on my team. I'd just want Iverson more.

The plan-for-the-future thing is nice, wise even. But didn't the Clippers just go through that with Lamar Odom, Quentin Richardson, Darius Miles & Co. a few years ago? How did that develop?

Exactly. The Clippers learned that now is much better than later, which is why they traded for Cassell last year.

The salary-cap guidelines are not conducive to acquiring superstars via free agency. Your best chances are through the draft or by taking advantage when a situation turns sour elsewhere. Iverson is the disgruntled superstar du jour.

Trading your future for someone else's problem doesn't make sense in the real world. But this is the NBA, and the Clippers need to make it happen as soon as possible.

J.A. Adande can be reached at [email protected]. To read more by Adande go to latimes.com/adandeblog. 
http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-adande14dec14,1,4329084,full.column?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*

can we get a link?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Which trade was rejected today? 

I dont think we will see a cassell/maggette/korolev trade according to sources. But we MIGHT find something out today. Soon as i can ill give info...may may/not have to do with iverson though.


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

NBA Rumors 
King rejects Clippers offer
Thursday, Dec 14, 2006 11:54 am EST
Billy King, Philadelphia 76ers general manager, reportedly rejected the Los Angeles Clippers offer Tuesday of forward Corey Maggette and guard Cuttino Mobley for Allen Iverson.

Source: New York Daily News 


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/King-rejects-Clippers-offer?urn=nba,17866


Too bad .. that would have worked out well for us. Hope they can still work out a deal!


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

wow, we really thougt that the Sixers would accept Mobley & Corey for Iverson 

throw in Livingston for god sake, it's not gonna hurt us


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Any and all things relating to Iverson*



Number2 said:


> Trade was rejected by 76'ers, today..


If your reffering to the Mobley|Maggette for AI offer, that trade was rejected a few days ago, not today. 

Trade should be announced tomorrow IMO, whether or not he's a Clipper or not.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought they rejected that deal on Monday/Tuesday. 

Maggette/Mobley was a lowball offer. Someone you want/have to get rid of, plus a guy with 30 million left on his contract is not a great offer for the league's leading scorer. Throw livingston in there, its ok. For just mobley/maggette/rebraca to work, the clippers would probably have to give up one of the young guys like singleton/korolev/Q Ross, and another couple first round picks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One guy we havent talked about much for trading is tim thomas. He can start to be traded tomorrow too. I doubt we would, but he does have a nice contract to trade for high salaried guys. Before the only tradeable contracts we had was maggette it seemed.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

alexander said:


> wow, we really thougt that the Sixers would accept Mobley & Corey for Iverson
> 
> throw in Livingston for god sake, it's not gonna hurt us


I thought the same thing. I think this was the Clippers saying, hey we are still willing to workout a deal, but dont count on Livingston. The Clippers are trying to do everything to get Iverson without trading Livingston.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> One guy we havent talked about much for trading is tim thomas. He can start to be traded tomorrow too. I doubt we would, but he does have a nice contract to trade for high salaried guys. Before the only tradeable contracts we had was maggette it seemed.


I dont think there is any chance we see Thomas traded. If we get a SF back in a trade, then Thomas is a possibility. However, with Maggette on the way out, I think Baylor and Dunleavy would be weary of dealing Thomas.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yes, but if theyre willing to trade maggette and mobley, i think thomas is a possibliity. Remember, we still have singleton and korolev who get zero playing time. If anything were thinner at mobley's spot (SG), than SF since korolev and singleton arent that great at SG.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any new rumors on Iverson today?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Any new rumors on Iverson today?


If your the one that has to ask, than definetly no!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

one of my clipper sources says we might know something today. Still waiting on that information. No iverson news is good news to me, beacuse it means the clippers still have a chance to come to their senses and offer livingston to get the deal done.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I do not know if any clipper fans remember that once we got an old super start in dominike wilkins. And if you guys remember he did not take us anywhere. So noooooooooooooooooooo do not trade livi for AI

Go Clippers Go

Go Livi Go


----------



## Chris Kamen Your Face (May 20, 2005)

ya i dont think we should trade livi i dont think it would be worth it at that point but if we can get AI without trading livi it would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

El chido said:


> I do not know if any clipper fans remember that once we got an old super start in dominike wilkins. And if you guys remember he did not take us anywhere. So noooooooooooooooooooo do not trade livi for AI


The thing is, didn't the Clippers trade Manning for Wilkins? I don't think the Clippers had a lot of good players then, so that would be like trading Brand and Cassel now for Iverson. Not much would happen. Maggette and Mobley/Livingston, however, might lead to more winning...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> one of my clipper sources says we might know something today. Still waiting on that information. No iverson news is good news to me, beacuse it means the clippers still have a chance to come to their senses and offer livingston to get the deal done.



Hope you post it here as soon as you can :biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You cant compare wilkens and AI, nor even the trade.

Manning was on the decline and we were going to lose him for nothing anyway. And actually the trade DID work out for us as Nique did MUCH better than manning as he averaged 30 points a game for us the rest of that year. 

Nique was 34 years old already by that trade with only half a year left on the contract.

A.I. is 31 i believe, plus he still has like 2.5 years left on his deal. When we got nique, that was about the funnest time to be a clipper fan until darius miles came around years later. AI would generate even MORE buzz around this organization...perhaps the most buzz in history.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, getting Nique was awesome. I went to his first Clippers home game, and the place was packed and LOUD. Probably the most rocking the Sports Arena has ever been for the Clippers.


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

AI to the Clips seems like the most ligical choice for Philly. A deal centering around Maggs/Livvy/Mobs would be a great deal. it might look like youre giving up too much but we're talkin about AI! we're talking about AI! We're talkin about AI!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

All the deals out there are crappy, except for the ones from Clippers and Warriors. I hope we can get AI without Livingston...... :clap:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Most of my sources seem to think that AI is heading to denver. Lets see. If so, then that is downright laughable, as denver has nothing but garbage to give them. If we lose out on this because we couldnt give up our 8 point 5 assist superstar who still isnt the player he was the last month of his rookie year, then im going to lose all respect for dunleavvy as a GM. And ill become a fan of whoever team is smart enough to get AI as well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Most of my sources seem to think that AI is heading to denver. Lets see. If so, then that is downright laughable, as denver has nothing but garbage to give them. If we lose out on this because we couldnt give up our 8 point 5 assist superstar who still isnt the player he was the last month of his rookie year, then im going to lose all respect for dunleavvy as a GM. And ill become a fan of whoever team is smart enough to get AI as well.


It would seem that Denver needs a 3rd team to get the deal done. The Blazers are that 3rd team supposedly but I just read a post where there was a chat on the radio where the Blazers don't want Nene and his fat contract. Nene is supposedly going to the Blazers in that rumor.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.clipsnation.com/
says Maggette, Mobley, Cassell, and Minnesota's first round pick for Allen Iverson and Kyle Korver, but he doesn't give any corresponding evidence, and I haven't seen anything out there that even mentions this deal as a rumor, so who knows...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Read at a ton of places that Elgin Baylor has stated on ESPN AM 710 that the Clippers will *not* trade for Allen Iverson


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

still looking like its denver, but clippers are trying their hardest to make the deal with the sixers without livingston...


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

i remember last year when SAC claimed, "we no longer have interest in aquiring Artest" and the very NEXT day, they make the trade for him! Don't believe ANY GM public comments!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> still looking like its denver, but clippers are trying their hardest to make the deal with the sixers without livingston...



GUILLERMO DIAZ! Why has everyone literally forgot about this kid? Offer Phila his rights as well, we won't need him if we can get AI and keep Livingston and Ewing. Maggette, Cassell, Rebraca, Rights to Diaz and a First Rounder for Allen Iverson and a second rounder. Sign Kareem Rush after the deal

Iverson | Mobley | Ross | Brand | Kaman
with
Livingston | Ewing | Rush | Singleton | Korolev | Williams | Davis

Clippers can still go 8 deep after by using Livingston, Williams and Davis or Ewing. Elgin better be reading this message board and offer up the rights to Guillermo Diaz


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

shaunliv said:


> i remember last year when SAC claimed, "we no longer have interest in aquiring Artest" and the very NEXT day, they make the trade for him! Don't believe ANY GM public comments!


True, espicially with the Clippers who hardly ever let anyone know|think what they are doing, but still.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> *GUILLERMO DIAZ! Why has everyone literally forgot about this kid? Offer Phila his rights as well, we won't need him if we can get AI and keep Livingston and Ewing. Maggette, Cassell, Rebraca, Rights to Diaz and a First Rounder for Allen Iverson and a second rounder. Sign Kareem Rush after the deal*
> 
> Iverson | Mobley | Ross | Brand | Kaman
> with
> ...


Just like someone else said earlier, Diaz isn't going to make or break this deal. The kid was a late 2nd round pick and he is playing overseas after having played college basketball in America. Obviously not too many teams wanted him.

Someone who the Clippers own the rights to that maybe would make this deal without Livy is Sofo. His stock is so high after the World Championships that he is probably valued as a 1st round pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Anyone want to take guess as to when AI will be traded?

My initial guess a few days ago was it would be today (Friday). I think I am going to stick by that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

unless a last minute change of heart happens, my money is on AI to denver sometime friday.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Everyone's saying Denver and a third team are in the lead to get Iverson right now, but the trade seems to be different from other mentioned trades (mostly expiring contracts for Philly). Strange move by Denver, but if they can get AI with what they have to trade, they have to go for the deal. Can't understand why the Sixers would deal with Denver, but it'd really depend on the third team (supposedly Portland).


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

out of all teams mentioned in those trade rumours, we are the team that needs Iverson the most

it will be a real shame if we don't get him just because Livingston is "untouchable"


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livingston is not going anywhere especially since Dunleavy is going to be here for awhile.


----------



## myGod (Nov 27, 2006)

If I were a general manager, I'd want Livingston on my team. I'd just want Iverson more.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Imagine if denver gets him. Theyd have the top two scorers in the league, and probably still keep JR Smith. I love it. they will kill the clippers and shawn livingston the rest of the year, just showing dunleavvy and baylor up for the fools they are.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One thing NO ONE has thought of. Maybe it would have hurt us down the stretch last year....but imagine if we DIDNT trade chris wilcox last year. 

He would have continued to toil on our bench. Probably no one would have given him an offer sheet, meaning he would have had to sign the clippers qualifying offer making him unrestricted free agent NEXT year.

Imagine if we could have offered the sixers wilcox as part of the deal? A low, expiring contract. I think the deal would have been done the instant iverson went on the market.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> One thing NO ONE has thought of. Maybe it would have hurt us down the stretch last year....but imagine if we DIDNT trade chris wilcox last year.
> 
> He would have continued to toil on our bench. Probably no one would have given him an offer sheet, meaning he would have had to sign the clippers qualifying offer making him unrestricted free agent NEXT year.
> 
> Imagine if we could have offered the sixers wilcox as part of the deal? A low, expiring contract. I think the deal would have been done the instant iverson went on the market.



i was thinking about the same thing...we wouldn't have wasted 24mil on thomas, and we could offer maggette/wilcox/whoever, and i'm sure the sixers would've taken it...dammit...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We should just give the Sixers Livingston and Cassel for Iverson.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think its too late now. Denver is looking more and more like done deal. Who knows though. Its not like this whole thing has followed all logic anyway. 

Dont know why portland would want to help another team in the west, denver, by taking on contracts.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Just give up Livingston.......we need AI.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> I think its too late now. Denver is looking more and more like done deal. Who knows though. Its not like this whole thing has followed all logic anyway.
> 
> Dont know why portland would want to help another team in the west, denver, by taking on contracts.



i'm not sure it's a done deal...whenever there's a blockbuster, the player in question always seems to go to the team you least expected...i'm putting my money on milwaukee getting AI...:lol:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> I think its too late now. Denver is looking more and more like done deal. Who knows though. Its not like this whole thing has followed all logic anyway.
> 
> _Dont know why portland would want to help another team in the west, denver, by taking on contracts._


I don't know why Portland would give up an expiring for Nene's contract. They already have Zach Randolph, Joel Pryzbilla and LaMarcus Aldridge up front with most likely a top 3 pick getting them Oden or Durant, who are PF/C's IMO.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Or maybe he will go play alongside diaz for nymbruk in the czech league.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No To Nene`

Interesting


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys should read this article...i stole the link from the sixers board, and it was a good read...

bill simmons article


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Another idea I got:

*Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Sam Cassell, Zeljko Rebraca, Daniel Ewing, Minnesota T'Wolves 2007 1st Rounder, Los Angeles Clippers 2008 1st Rounder(Top 5 Protected[I'd Love Bayless next draft]), Los Angeles Clippers 2007 and 2008 2nd Rounders, Rights to Guillermo Diaz
*Clippers Receive:* Allen Iverson, Gary Payton, Steven Hunter

*Heat Deal:* James Posey, Gary Payton
*Heat Receive:* Daniel Ewing, Sam Cassell, Clippers 2nd Round Selections in 2007 & 2008, 76ers 2nd Round Selection in 2009 Rights To Guillermo Diaz

*76ers Deal:* Allen Iverson, Steven Hunter, Philadelphia 76ers 2009 2nd Rounder
*76ers Receive:* Corey Maggette, James Posey, Zeljko Rebraca, T'Wolves First Rounder, Clippers Top 5 Protected First Rounder in 2008


*
Why for LA?* Get AI, keep Livingston, plain and simple. Gary Payton can also play a pretty big part for the Clippers, in hopes for a championship run. Hunter is a pretty solid PF/C.

*Why for Miami?* They want a third string PG, and that's what Ewing is and Cassell can replace Payton. Also gain 3 2nd round selections along with rights to Diaz, who they were high on during the draft. 

*Why for Philadelphia?* Gain 2 First round selections, two expiring contracts in Rebraca and Posey and get Maggette. Also get rid of Hunter's 4 year deal. Phila virtually just gets Maggette and 2 First Rounders for AI and Hunter, as Posey is expiring and Rebraca will most likely be cut/bought out.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

> I've been so perplexed and generally aghast at the general tone of a lot of the Iverson articles being written right now. I've even wasted time writing back to the respective authors trying to articulate exactly what you just did. This guy is a cancer? He can't win on a contender?? Where is this coming from? I am a heartbroken Philly fan, but the Sixers honestly do not deserve him anymore. He has given me so many incredible memories and I can't believe it's been 11 years so fast. It was breathtaking. And you know what? I'm excited to see him on another team. And I hope its the *Clips*. That would be tremendous fun. And it would be so satisfying to see them blitz to the NBA Finals on the back of A.I.'s juvenation.


a lot of sixers fans seem to want iverson to go to a contender, or at least a team that could be a contender with him on the roster...

link


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Another idea I got:
> 
> *Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Sam Cassell, Zeljko Rebraca, Daniel Ewing, Minnesota T'Wolves 2007 1st Rounder, Los Angeles Clippers 2008 1st Rounder(Top 5 Protected[I'd Love Bayless next draft]), Los Angeles Clippers 2007 and 2008 2nd Rounders, Rights to Guillermo Diaz
> *Clippers Receive:* Allen Iverson, Gary Payton, Steven Hunter
> ...


How about just Livingston, Mobley, Rebraca for Iverson... far less complicated and more likely to happen than some wild trade with tons of picks going all over the place. 

Clippers pulled off a brilliant trade like this a few years ago with *Chandler for Brand*... why not do it again?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Another idea I got:
> 
> *Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Sam Cassell, Zeljko Rebraca, Daniel Ewing, Minnesota T'Wolves 2007 1st Rounder, Los Angeles Clippers 2008 1st Rounder(Top 5 Protected[I'd Love Bayless next draft]), Los Angeles Clippers 2007 and 2008 2nd Rounders, Rights to Guillermo Diaz
> *Clippers Receive:* Allen Iverson, Gary Payton, Steven Hunter
> ...


That's way too much with the 4 draft picks that the Clippers give up and trading away about half the roster. Way too complicated. 

Point is Philly won't trade Iverson to the Clippers unless they get Livy, its that simple.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> One thing NO ONE has thought of. Maybe it would have hurt us down the stretch last year....but imagine if we DIDNT trade chris wilcox last year.
> 
> He would have continued to toil on our bench. Probably no one would have given him an offer sheet, meaning he would have had to sign the clippers qualifying offer making him unrestricted free agent NEXT year.
> 
> Imagine if we could have offered the sixers wilcox as part of the deal? A low, expiring contract. I think the deal would have been done the instant iverson went on the market.


Another "what-if" that crossed my mind was if the Clippers took Gerald Green instead of Korolev in the draft. Philly really is interested in Green right now. We could have offered Green and Maggette and we would probably have Iverson right now.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

First, I'm a 6er fans and you're right if you had Green we'd take him in a second, or at least I would. He's going to be a stud...Too bad Elgin is a lucky idiot. 

Second here is another Clippers should take AI link:

http://clippers.realgm.com/articles/46/20061214/clippers_need_the_answer/

As a hardcore AI fan I would love him to be in LA. He would make you guys competitors if you swapped out Livingston and CMaggs for the HOFer AI. Honestly you sell a lot more tix and jerseys (i would def. buy one) and you have a shot to win the West, while blocking other competitors to increase their chance. PLus you'd have a clutch go to scorer for the p/o's. 

We get livingston who is not growing in LA but we could start for the rest of the season and see if he could just turn into a solid starter. We'd also get CMaggs who is not really a player i like but he makes the deal work. and an expiring contract in Rebraca. Plus I think we should get one of your picks. This deal makes sense all around. 

You're in win now mode and get a HOFer on a mission during the end of his prime (I believe he is at least 2 more seasons left in him) while we get a good pg w potential and can rebuild. It makes way too much sense for your boy Elgin to ever do. 

Anyway sorry for the rant but read the article. it's pretty solid.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/16252834.htm



> Iverson to Clippers? Former NBA executive John Nash reported Friday night on Comcast SportsNet that the Sixers were considering trading Iverson and either Korver or Rodney Carney to the Los Angeles Clippers for Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley and either Sam Cassell or Shaun Livingston.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers were making a STRONG push this evening before the game. Lets hope it works out, but i think only if sixers back down on their livvy clause. Dunleavvy and baylor seem really committed to the liver.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Clippers were making a STRONG push this evening before the game. Lets hope it works out, but i think only if sixers back down on their livvy clause. Dunleavvy and baylor seem really committed to the liver.


If they were making a strong push before tonights game they better be making an even stronger push tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/print...6,1,7392159.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-sports



> The Clippers are still in the mix for Iverson, front-office sources said Friday, but have not found a match with the 76ers despite making at least two proposals that included Corey Maggette. And the Clippers remain opposed to trading Livingston, although including him in offers might prompt the 76ers to focus on trying to make a deal with them.





> The Clippers don't comment on trade talks, but the team on Friday continued to consider potential combinations of players to offer to Philadelphia. Andy Roeser, executive vice president, General Manager Elgin Baylor and Coach Mike Dunleavy are unified in the belief that trading for Iverson is the right thing to do, for the right price.





> As things progressed, however, it became clear that probably wouldn't get it done, a source said. The 76ers, so far, also aren't interested in Cassell, Maggette and Mobley for Iverson and long-range shooter Kyle Korver.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I give up trading for Allen Iverson, and unless a trade is made, and made soon, I give up on any personel moves to improve the team and the only way to improve is if Sam and Elton litterally light a match under everyones ***.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

according to JOHN NASH, former NBA executive, he believes the Sixers are seriously considering trading Iverson to the Clippers! Please be true (but DON"T include Livingston!)
http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/16254032.htm?source=rss&channel=philly_basketball


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

shaunliv said:


> according to JOHN NASH, former NBA executive, he believes the Sixers are seriously considering trading Iverson to the Clippers! Please be true (but DON"T include Livingston!)
> http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/16254032.htm?source=rss&channel=philly_basketball


The LA times article I posted a few posts earlier stated that the Sixers weren't really interested in that proposal.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_4855518



> The source also said late Saturday night the Los Angeles Clippers are emerging as a new factor.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2699963


> "I spoke to [general manager] Mark [Warkentien] yesterday, and he said it seemed like it was dying down. I didn't even bother calling him today," Karl told me before heading out the locker room door for the flight back to Denver, facing an immediate future without Iverson or Anthony ... and sounding convinced things are going to stay that way for a while.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I cant find it right now, but i read somewhere that cassell had basically done his part to sabotage the deal saying that Philly better not get him, since he will pretty much tank it if he goes there. Not sure if thats a legit quote or not, but if it is, i just lost my respect for sam


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> I cant find it right now, but i read somewhere that cassell had basically done his part to sabotage the deal saying that Philly better not get him, since he will pretty much tank it if he goes there. Not sure if thats a legit quote or not, but if it is, i just lost my respect for sam


I saw that too. Cassell said Philly would be wasting their time, because his heart wont be in it and his game wont be the same because he wont want to play.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah. I cant find that quote anywhere. Its such a two faced thing. I guess he "wants" to stay with the clippers so he must like the organization, but at the same time, he screws them over completely by not allowing them to get AI. I dont get it. Its not like he should be offended at the trade. Even he suppoesdly was surprised a 38 year old could net an AI. What an idiot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah. I cant find that quote anywhere. Its such a two faced thing. I guess he "wants" to stay with the clippers so he must like the organization, but at the same time, he screws them over completely by not allowing them to get AI. I dont get it. Its not like he should be offended at the trade. Even he suppoesdly was surprised a 38 year old could net an AI. What an idiot.


I say add a third team and send Cassell there, or give Phila about 2 mil to buy out his contract or something.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Cassell's looking at retirement in an year or two, I don't blame him for not wanting to move to Philly. I do blame him for not getting pissed off for the lack of passion this season.

Supposedly Clips holding onto Livingston might be cracking, but it's only because no one's mentioning how untouchable he is, and his name is coming back into trade scenarios. However, Livingston's playing pretty well so far starting, so I doubt it'll happen.

I'm hoping if Livingston is going to be on the block, the Clips can dump TT or Mobley as well instead of giving up a pick.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If Livingston goes in any deal, I would expect Thomas or Mobley to be involved. If I am the Clippers and for 2 years now have been saying Livginston is untouchable and we are not willing to trade, you have the advantage. You know who wants Livingston and what they are willing to give up. If in fact you are considering trading him you have to package Mobley or Thomas with him as a stipulation. 

I am still against trading Livingston, but this is getting very frustrating. We need to start winning games, because soon enough we will be looking up at the 8 seed who could be atleast 5 games up on us. The team is not winning and for some reason the players arent performing like they did last season. It is obvious the Maggette thing is having an effect on this team. I dont know if it is Maggette himself or Dunleavy, but we need to get something done. 

You cannot have a disgruntled player on your team whom you force to come off the bench and expect him to give you quality minutes when he wants to be traded.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> If Livingston goes in any deal, I would expect Thomas or Mobley to be involved. If I am the Clippers and for 2 years now have been saying Livginston is untouchable and we are not willing to trade, you have the advantage. You know who wants Livingston and what they are willing to give up. If in fact you are considering trading him you have to package Mobley or Thomas with him as a stipulation.
> 
> I am still against trading Livingston, but this is getting very frustrating. We need to start winning games, because soon enough we will be looking up at the 8 seed who could be atleast 5 games up on us. The team is not winning and for some reason the players arent performing like they did last season. It is obvious the Maggette thing is having an effect on this team. I dont know if it is Maggette himself or Dunleavy, but we need to get something done.
> 
> You cannot have a disgruntled player on your team whom you force to come off the bench and expect him to give you quality minutes when he wants to be traded.


Fully agree, I do not want to trade Livingston, but something needs to change. Be it the rotation, playbooks or the players, Clippers need to make a change. Out of frustration, I say trade Livingston and sign Rick Brunson to be Cassell's backup along with Ewing then draft a Point[Acie Law, Ronald Steele, Jared Jordan, Sun Yue, Bobby Brown] in the draft, either late first or in the second round.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Where did you guys see that comment by Cassell or that idea about him? I haven't found that anywhere.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Even though the Clippers have been losing big time. Livingston's recent play may make him even more "untouchable."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The Timberwolves are offering guards Mike James, Marko Jaric, Ricky Davis and Trenton Hassell for Allen Iverson


Wolves In The Lead??

Phila would take that over Maggs + Mobley, god damn.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1385086.php



> The rumor mill continues to churn, regarding Philadelphia guard Allen Iverson and the Clippers.
> Maggette remains the constant in the reports, which now have he and Cassell as the combination to acquire Iverson. Cassell initially brushed it off, jokingly stating, “What, I still have value? I’m going to be 38 years old next year.”
> 
> But then Cassell got serious.
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

stinking cassell


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

It sure doesn't seem like Cassell's heart is in it in LA. Sam did say last year that he was a gamer, so someone should ask him if he could get AI for Himself and Maggs whether or not he'd do it and if he says no, then I guess he isn't a gamer. *shrugs*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/print...8,1,4505098.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-sports



> The Philadelphia 76ers' trade demands for Allen Iverson might be too high for the Clippers, who are considering potential deals with other teams, a Clippers source said Sunday.
> 
> Although they remain interested in acquiring the star guard, the Clippers consider the 76ers' demands, to this point, to be unreasonable.





> Other teams want some of the components the Clippers might include in a formal proposal for Iverson, the source said, and many in the organization acknowledge the team needs a long-range shooter.





> The team plans to trade Corey Maggette, who could go to Philadelphia as part of the package for Iverson or in another deal for a perimeter shooter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5221538,00.html



> The executive said much of Philadelphia's current energy is being spent trying to get guard Shaun Livingston from the Clippers, although it's a long shot


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres a fantasy land trade. 

Philadelphia Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Rodney Carney
6-6 from Memphis
No games yet played in 2005/06 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Cuttino Mobley
6-4 SG from Rhode Island
14.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.0 apg in 37.7 minutes 
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
17.8 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.6 minutes 
Sam Cassell
6-3 PG from Florida State
17.2 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.3 apg in 34.1 minutes 

L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Cuttino Mobley
6-4 SG from Rhode Island
14.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.0 apg in 37.7 minutes 
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
17.8 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.6 minutes 
Sam Cassell
6-3 PG from Florida State
17.2 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.3 apg in 34.1 minutes 
Tim Thomas
6-10 SF from Villanova
10.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 23.0 minutes 
Yaroslav Korolev
6-9 SF from Russia (Foreign)
1.1 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 5.3 minutes 
Incoming 
Rodney Carney
6-6 from Memphis
No games yet played in 2005/06 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes 
Keith McLeod
6-2 PG from Bowling Green
5.6 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 18.6 minutes 
Mike Dunleavy
6-8 SF from Duke
11.5 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 31.9 minutes 

Golden State Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Keith McLeod
6-2 PG from Bowling Green
5.6 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 18.6 minutes 
Mike Dunleavy
6-8 SF from Duke
11.5 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 31.9 minutes 
Incoming 
Tim Thomas
6-10 SF from Villanova
10.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 23.0 minutes 
Yaroslav Korolev
6-9 SF from Russia (Foreign)
1.1 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 5.3 minutes


----------

